

PreZentit, Our Startup (Online PreZentations). Asking for feedback. - german
http://prezentit.com/
We have been working on this for the last four months.
It's an online presentations editor that allows a team to edit the same presentation simultaneously.<p>Feedback is really appreciated.
(We will apply to YC this week).

======
vegashacker
Nice work! Regarding your application to YC, I'd guess that if this were a
past project, and now you were doing something that wasn't this, YC would
accept you in a heartbeat. You guys could even be one of the "leave the 'what
will you make?' field blank" groups, and get accepted.

But, YC already funded a _very_ similar company. I wonder if they would have
reservations about funding a competitor. Perhaps not, given that Zenter has
been acquired, but I don't know.

I was going to say that another issue is going head-to-head against Google.
But I now don't think that's so much of a problem. Yahoo and Microsoft are
going to need their own versions of Powerpoint, and I think they'd totally
snap this up.

------
german
We have been working on this for the last four months. It's an online
presentations editor that allows a team to edit the same presentation
simultaneously.

Feedback is really appreciated. (We will apply to YC this week).

------
herdrick
Your timing could be better.

------
staunch
Very nice work. I tried the editor and was impressed.

\+ I love the way the font size changed as I mouseover'd.

\+ ALL of the text in the front page graphics looks like its messed up. I
guess it was some effect that was supposed to look nice, but it just looks
blurry/jagged to me.

\+ It wasn't immediate obvious how to "try it".

\+ I do not like the fullscreen popup "Try it" link. I would much prefer a new
window or just the same window.

\+ I created a little presentation and then clicked "Publish" which gave a
weird blank window (because I'm not registered I assume). Then I looked
elsewhere before finding "Show". Maybe I'm slow, but that was confusing and I
almost gave up before seeing what my presentation looked like.

\+ I want an account with a sub-domain "rep", so I can login at
<http://rep.prezentit.com/>

------
juanpablo
We were afraid of Google slides... but now not so much.

------
sgraham
Looks pretty slick.

I really, really dislike clicking on the try-it link and getting a fullscreen-
ish popup. Someone, somewhere that knows something about design must have a
list that includes "Don't change my window size, unless you're a musician."

------
brett
The "Try It" link should be huge, in the middle of the page, and not below the
fold.

~~~
german
That's a good one, I'll start working on it right now!

Maybe I should make also a Sign Up button next to it.

(Try It) (Sign Up)

I think of placing those buttons below the tag line.

Thanks.

------
matstc
wow. a pleasure to use and look at. And there is already more than enough
features to be useful.

Only one thing: it would be better to me if the site would fit in one or two
windows. Now I have:

    
    
     1- the web site
     2- the working presentation
     3- the running presentation 
    

That's a lot of windows for one website.

~~~
german
You're right.

We did it because:

\- The working presentation was easier to work in a new window (bigger
workspace).

\- The running presentation needs a new window to be in full screen.

We are thinking in previewing the presentation in the editor, so you will have
just 2 opened windows.

Also, if you just want to run the presentation you can do it directly from the
website.

What do you think about that solution?

~~~
matstc
a preview in the editor looks like a must indeed, for that and other reasons.

More comments: If I'm editing a presentation, switch windows, and go to the
presentation list, if I choose one and click edit, the working presentation is
automatically saved (gasp) and the editor does not come into focus either
(although that might be KDE's focus stealing prevention at work).

~~~
german
Preview in the editor... done.

------
Hexayurt
1> no obvious demo button to see the tool in action

2> why I gotta register

3> can I upload powerpoints?

That's a review of your web site, not your web application, but that's kind of
the point - I didn't get to your application, because your web site is in the
way.

Demo, on the home page, using your own tool to pitch me your own tool.

~~~
german
Thanks for that,

1> Well, you can try it, pressing the Try it link ( you're right it should be
a button).

2> You need o be registered to access your presentations, editing, and
managing them. (We should also explain it too).

3> No, you can't upload powerpoints yet.

Have you tried the presentation editor?

~~~
nailer
Does it have OpenDocument support?

I tend to use desktop apps for this kind of thing, but for on-the-go editing
while travelling, or remote presenting, this would be really useful. All my
existing presentations are in OpenDocument tho.

------
indie01
On your feedback page is this sentence:

"Your opinion is very important for us since it help us to build a better
preZentit for everyone. "

Proper grammar would be <i>since it helps us to. . .</i>

Just some feedback.

------
r7000
Can you put up a few sample presentations that I can just go and view right
away? (I guess there will be some under Explore soon). The editor looks very
professional and cool but I want to see the end result too.

~~~
german
Here is a sample PreZentation.

<http://prezentit.com/german/6>

Hope you like it :P

~~~
rms
Is there a way to go full-screen? I hit F11 but there is still a small bar at
the top of the screen.

~~~
juanpablo
IE7? No, that bar is for "security". Firefox/Opera/etc: real fullscreen.

~~~
rms
Firefox 3

~~~
juanpablo
That's weird. Are you opening the presentation in a tab? I'm trying it in
Ubuntu and Windows XP and it works as it should (no bar).

------
rms
Pretty slick. Can anyone that used the real Zenter make a comparison?

~~~
SwellJoe
This one is missing quite a bit of the graphic stuff that Zenter had (but
seems to have lost for Google Presentations). Rotations of text and images and
browsing of Flickr and Google Images for images with drag and drop. Font
handling in Zenter was also awesome to behold. It tried to replicate some of
the really hard stuff in PowerPoint, that this one doesn't (yet).

Looks very slick, though. Definitely a contender, particularly if Google
Presentations doesn't bring in all of that functionality that we were seeing
in Zenter before it got sucked up by Google. The design is nice and clean,
too, which is a plus.

~~~
german
We are working on the graphic stuff right now, we have awesome ideas for it, I
think we should have it done in a couple of weeks.

I think that one of the things that makes us different is the ability to edit
presentations between a group of people in real time.

We worked a lot on the design too, we believe that a good tool must have a
nice design and be easy to use.

~~~
SwellJoe
"I think that one of the things that makes us different is the ability to edit
presentations between a group of people in real time."

I'm pretty sure Zenter was already demoing this feature, as well. You've
picked a hard target to top. ;-)

------
ced
Given your username, that's just weird, but I loaded it from Germany, and I
got a web page in Spanish. Google correctly loads as google.de, so something
must be wrong on your side.

~~~
german
I'm not from Germany, my name is German (it's a Spanish name). We will have
the site translated to German in a couple of days.

------
r7000
change Cintributors to Contributors

<http://prezentit.com/help/contribute>

;-)

~~~
juanpablo
changed (thanks)

------
davidw
I see pre zen tit on the front page image.

------
jyot_singh
Very neat. Some of the demo slides ( I think the 9th one) disappeared faster
than others.

------
omouse
This is fantastic but can you try and get it working properly in Opera and
Safari? :D

------
samwise
Great execution. Bad concept. Been there done that. good luck.

~~~
german
About the concept, can you please tell me what is wrong with it so we can
think about changing.

Thanks.

~~~
samwise
Again i want to stress that you did great work. However as to the concept,
your what people call a "me too" company. Alot of other companies doing the
same thing at the same time. Yes you are a little bit different ,but not
enough that most people will pick over .....google or whoever. If you can
figure a way to interact with other service and provide features that they not
have that might work.

Did you work on this alone or with a team?

~~~
german
Thanks, we work are a team of 2 co-founders: juanpablo and me.

------
kashif
I like it, its good. You could work on the name though. :)

~~~
SwellJoe
I don't think the name is all that bad. All the good ones are taken, so you've
got to go outside the realm of good spelling to get something even close to
appropriate.

------
eusman
very nice

